# Premise Oriented Argumentation...???



## Jaymin Allen (Mar 14, 2008)

Do syllogistic arguments face the problem of infinite regression? And should this weaken the argument type's precedent? 

If I accept proposition "B" on the basis of premise "C", why do I accept premise "C"? Won't I need a basis for premise "C"? And that basis would have to come by another tenet, proposition "A"... Ad infinitum. The argument would either become circular, lead to a foundational belief which cannot be proven, or just regress infinitely without ever repeating.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 14, 2008)

Bingo! Hence we assert that all worldviews have basic, unproven & unprovable presuppositions from which their other tenets are deduced. Without these presuppositions any system of thought does face the problem of infinite regression.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Mar 14, 2008)

Whether or not they are unprovable depends on how strictly one defines proof. But yes, one must have some sort of grounding, whether they be presuppositions or axioms.


----------

